# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: restore فقط یک table

## amir65gh

سلام به همه مهندسان و دوستان
من یه دیتا بیس دارم که سیستم اتوماتیک هر روز ازش بک آپ میگیره حالا در داده های یکی از جداولم مشکلی پیش اومده چطوری میتونم با استفاده از این بک آپ فقط اون جدول مورد نظر را Restore کنم؟
از راهنماییتون ممنونم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما نمیتونید فقط یک جدول رو restore کنید.مگر اینکه اون جدول در داخل یک filegroup بوده باشه و شما از اون به تنهایی backup گرفته باشید در غیر اینصورت کل دیتابیس بازیابی خواهد شد.

----------

